# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What is KNO3 and where can I buy it?



## jzkmom (Jul 5, 2003)

My nitrates have bottomed out to zero for the first time. It was recommended that I dose with KNO3 before algae problems take over, but where do I get KNO3? Is there a product name for it? Where do you buy it? 
I was going to use Flourish Nitrogen, but the lfs does not have it in stock. 
How do I find some KNO3? Please help.


----------



## jzkmom (Jul 5, 2003)

My nitrates have bottomed out to zero for the first time. It was recommended that I dose with KNO3 before algae problems take over, but where do I get KNO3? Is there a product name for it? Where do you buy it? 
I was going to use Flourish Nitrogen, but the lfs does not have it in stock. 
How do I find some KNO3? Please help.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

hydroponic store is a good place to start.

potassium nitrate (KNO3). You can buy it in bulk from them.

I believe stump remover chemical from home depot is KNO3 as well. Need other board members to follow up on the brand to use.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 1 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Some brands of stump remover are pure KNO3. They normally sell for around $5 a lb. I have been selling pure KNO3 for $1.50 a lb.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

